# Prepping / Emergency Preparedness > Bags, Kits and Vehicles >  justify your bob to me

## wareagle69

so i'm gonna play devils advocate here
one tell me whats in your bob 
also justify to me why its there
my question to you is ----what did you put in your bug out bag that makes you so confident that you'll do better than the unprepared masses around you?

i want you to justify everything in your bag......

----------


## Rick

Weeeell. It depends on how I bug out. I don't think I'll fair better than anyone else. In fact, that isn't my goal at all. My goal is to stay solidly alive and unharmed until I reach my destination. That might be my wife and myself and it might also include a number of other family members depending on the scenario. I have way too much to list here if I were bugging out with the truck but each item has been judged based on it's function, who is using it, and the overall benefit to the group. I have also included some items that are nice to have's that are expendable should the truck no longer be an option. I also have some barter items if I need to buy my safety along the way. You never know. 

Pretty slim pickens if I'm walking but, again, I've tried to judge each item on it's overall benefit to the group.

----------


## Sarge47

My BOB isn't filled with Survival gear, but Magic props.  I'm not at liberty to reveal the contents as I'm sworn to secrecy.  Besides, my wife takes care of the other stuff!   :Innocent:  :Cool2:

----------


## your_comforting_company

plant books and tree book. cuz i'm still dumb about a lot of plants.
folding shovel.. I like to dig a pit for sewage and bury it, and I like to use pit fires, so I need to dig and it's compact.
Some extra cordage. don't wanna waste time making cordage when I need shelter NOW.
dry tinder and heart pine and a bic lighter in a waterproof pouch. Toss in a few chunks of true tinder and you've got a small coal bed. even if you have WET twigs, with good fat-lighter and a good tindle, you can get a fire going.
a hand saw. quick for cutting saplings for traps or limbs for fire. also very quick for cuttig your limbs, so be easy!!!
a small hand axe. good for simple chopping and breaking limbs. good for getting smaller spalls off larger chert boulders and great at removing the cortex. also handy for working some barks and for chipped and burnt items.
and old fairly dull knife. for whittling triggers.
fish line, cork, hooks and a few weights. My bug out location has lots of fish.. this will likely be my first meal. poles come from saplings (or cane) cut with the hand saw.
a hammerstone. good for making stone tools and grinding things. coarse enough to sharpen the "dull knife" or grind bone. Not really large enough for spalling, but good for working spalls down.
a small antler. useful as an awl or knapping tool. big end can be used as a simple hammer for driving wood pegs carved with the dull knife sharpened with the stone lol.
I usually carry some water because it's a good walk to the BOL. and even a few canned goods because the first night itll be dark by the time I get there most likely.
I am sure I would try to grab my bow and arrows on the way out, but most likely I would have to resort to some throwing device for hunting rather than solely on fish (contaminated) or the trap line (animals are not as abundant as they once were so it's important to diversify)
I have my sleeping bag, big enough for two, (ladies) and a change of clothes, and an extra large buckskin (ladies? just kidding there's no "ladies" where I'm going haha). I was thinking of adding an empty pillowcase, they're easy to fill with grass or whatever.
A tarp for quick shelter.
I usually toss in some form of entertainment, a few rocks to knap or some yucca or sinew to twine or bone to grind, you know, something fun in case I don't have time to gather anything "fun".
theres a first aid kit and a snakebite kit... hmmm
theres an ink pen and a little notebook in case I need to leave a "suicide note".
I keep a few stone tips in a little buckskin bag in case I need to make a stabbie to chuck at the chompy. they just need to be hafted and chucked. they could also be used in spring traps like in that movie apocalyptica with the impalement etc?
I think that's everything.. that's everything I can think of without dumping the whole thing out and then it's gonna be a long night lol.
I'm using my kids tore up old bookbags till they literally fall apart, but it'll get me where I'm going  at least.
pretty primitive, but if you know how to make the most of your resources, then you really don't have to carry that much.
At worst, it's a 2 day walk, if you don't walk all day, and there's enough supplies in there, to get me there, get me established, and get me moving toward comfortable. I have a real garden of eden here.
I can't help feel like I left something out, but oh well. I dunno what it weighs, but it's not heavy at all.
of course, I have my little edc stuff, but thats out of the scope, right?

----------


## wareagle69

well thought out YCC. one recomendation if i may. is there any way of burying or stashing a few 5 gal buckets at your bol? just so you have extra just in case, like maybe you get robbed on the way there or you injure your back and cannot carry all that weight, so instead of being in despair upon the road you still have a goal to get to the bol cuz ya know there is still hope of your supplies there.

----------


## your_comforting_company

I have given it some thought, but I'm not sure how long-term safe they would be. Does bring up a good point, I might throw in my Glock .40 for personal protection till I can get to the BOL. It isn't land that I own so I'd have to leave buckets in secret.. 

now you got me thinking about the best place to bury a spare kit over there. Thanks WE. good post!

----------


## SARKY

Here you go

1)	Small items should be stored in organizers

----------


## Beo

WE,
Bro I don't really have a bug out bag, just a large ruck sack I keep my gear in case of any emergency. Not in case any world altering event comes along. Most of my kit is basic military survival gear we used in the Army with extras thrown in.

Beo,

----------


## rwc1969

I think as long as you have shelter, water procurement, fire, basic first aid, and some food you will be prepared well enough for short term. Anything longer than that and you'll need a different plan than a BOB.

i don't store water, just containers for storing and boiling it and some activated charcoal. I think that would put you ahead of the game and make you more mobile, and allow you to carry more food, etc. if you choose.

----------


## ClovisMan

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

I have one of these suits. I think it will get me into places where the regulars cannot. It also sends people in the other direction when I come walkin". :Innocent:

----------


## hunter63

> so i'm gonna play devils advocate here
> one tell me whats in your bob 
> also justify to me why its there
> my question to you is ----what did you put in your bug out bag that makes you so confident that you'll do better than the unprepared masses around you?
> 
> i want you to justify everything in your bag......


No, sound like a Govmt form bs666.

----------


## your_comforting_company

> I think as long as you have shelter, water procurement, fire, basic first aid, and some food you will be prepared well enough for short term. Anything longer than that and you'll need a different plan than a BOB..


hence my dive into the primitive.




> i don't store water, just containers for storing and boiling it and some activated charcoal. I think that would put you ahead of the game and make you more mobile, and allow you to carry more food, etc. if you choose.


and again, I repeat, I have a wonderful garden of eden here. My BOL features several freshwater springs. As much time as I've spent in them, getting water all over and in me, I don't think I'll need much in the way of purifying. maybe a container to take some back to camp, but not worried too much about contaminants there. The rivers on the other hand will definately kill you.

----------


## Bladen

if i listed the uses for paracord alone it would break the internet.

----------


## owl_girl

it has everything i need. when i was homeless i was doing something between living on the streets and living off the land. all the important stuff we had fit in a big bag or 2. this i consider my bob. the contents gave us everything we needed to live somewhat interdependently and without it we would have been very vulnerable. id give up my room and bored before putting myself in as vulnerable a position as to give up my bob. it has been needed and used and has served me well.

----------


## pocomoonskyeyes

Much easier to just link you to my Photobucket album of my BOB and let you look for yourself.
http://s598.photobucket.com/albums/t...yes/Mel%20BOB/

It is a series of 26 pictures of items and components that make up my BOB stuff. This does not include clothing,shelter, or sleeping bag/blankets.

----------


## oldsoldier

No BOB just one crazy BOV it's always loaded, with me 95% of the time or at laest close. Food, water,shelter,clothing, weapons,ammo, entertainment items,etc. now for 21 days for entire family (including pets) Pick on photobucket but can't find link at the moment. Several members have seen it before "upgrade' and repacking

----------


## Rick

The only thing missing on that jeep is a set of shoulder straps and a hip belt in case you can't get it started. Then again, they are probably inside it someplace.

----------


## Nativedude

> Oldsoldier wrote: *"No BOB just one crazy BOV it's always loaded, with me 95% of the time or at least close. . ."*


The only problem with having everything in your vehicle is this--if you can't drive your vehicle, or you have no fuel, or it can't go where you need to go--then you'll have no gear. . .it will be in your truck.

Now, if you have a BOB, you can grab it and go! One BOB per person in your family would be ideal.

And, if your BOV were to be stolen. . .uh oh, no survival gear.  :Tongue Smilie:

----------


## oldsoldier

> The only problem with having everything in your vehicle is this--if you can't drive your vehicle, or you have no fuel, or it can't go where you need to go--then you'll have no gear. . .it will be in your truck.
> 
> Now, if you have a BOB, you can grab it and go! One BOB per person in your family would be ideal.
> 
> And, if your BOV were to be stolen. . .uh oh, no survival gear.


ND true actually I have been putting together a BOB/72 hour bag both for a class I'm going to teach as well as for just in case.

----------


## Camp10

Mine is a basic 72 hour kit.  I keep a few options open, bug in or bug out and either way the 3 day kit will get me from one place to the other.  If I cant get to either for whatever reason then more than likely I will have my truck with me and it is a kit of its own.

----------


## your_comforting_company

Oh yeah, I keep a hacksaw blade and sawzall blade in there too... had to dig them out yesterday for some stuff I was workin on. Handy when workin with hardwood and bone. lightweight and a handle can be made for it on the fly.

----------


## Ted

The only BOB I have ever had was my father, and yes he drank alot ,but you've never met my mother! So I feel he was justified indeed!

----------


## Nativedude

> Camp10 wrote: *"Mine is a basic 72 hour kit. . ."*


What is a 72 hour BOB?

----------


## Camp10

> What is a 72 hour BOB?


I have enough provisions in it to go 3 days without having to hunt anything up.  I didnt think it was a tricky statement.  Like the rest of my post said, I have enough supplies and equipment both here and at a place less than 3 days from here to live for quite a while.  My pack really only has to get me from one to the other.

----------


## Rick

I agree. A bob can last you any amount of time you want. My wife and I can last a week on just the BOB. If I have about 10 minutes to put things in the truck we can probably go 2-3 weeks or longer. I have a 5 gallon bucket that holds 275 dehydrated meals.

----------


## Pict

In all seriousness my big problem with the BOB concept in my actual practice is that I always need something out of it for trips to the bush.

Here in Brazil I tend to set my pack up for trips to the bush depending on the season and try to leave it that way so if I get time off I can just verify the contents and go.  

I'm not a big fan of the idea of bugging out, especially here in Brazil.  In fact I'm most likely the place other people would bug out to so I'm more concerned with turning my property into a compound to house, water, and feed people.  Mac

Mac

----------


## Winnie

I agree with you Pict. I do have a 72hr BOB that's for use if I'm told to get out by the emergency services, otherwise, after careful consideration of my circumstances, I do the bug-in thing.

----------


## COWBOYSURVIVAL

Should you find yourself in the midst of a divorce a BOB is absolutely handy!

----------


## pocomoonskyeyes

CS Man am I glad to see you!! How goes it old friend?

----------


## COWBOYSURVIVAL

I am good, I'll do a short post to let everyone know I am fine!

----------


## Rick

sjj - Yes. They sell them year round but you can catch them on sale occasionally. Costco has an entire disaster "branch". 

http://www.costco.com/Common/Categor...75277*&topnav=

----------


## Trabitha

The closest thing I have to a BOB are three (one for each family member), small individual emergency kits.  Each kit contains first aid, emergency blanket, poncho, three days of food and water rations, whistle, light sticks, a respirator, and rubber medical gloves.  (LifeSecure Emergency Solutions makes these kits.)  They are the size of a womans purse and leave room for the addition of your personal items too.

If we were to have to LEAVE, the BOB bags are obviously insufficient for a family with a child.  I back-pack/camp so we always have our packs ready to grab out of the basement.  Each pack has our normal packing needs, (sleeping bags, tents, and such) plus our freeze dried food that we use while on the trail.  

Finally I keep my REAL medical kit in a backpack by the door, so it's always easy to grab when needed.  

Am I READY?  Probably not...but I know I'm more ready than a lot of people out here...

----------


## Rick

And it may well be right for you and your family. Testing your kits is the only way to know however.

----------


## your_comforting_company

trabitha, I'm sure if you hang around very long you'll wind up with a 40lb bob like everyone else hehe. I'm always seeing something else I wanna toss in, but I still pack light.
By learning, you are preparing. Keep it up!

----------


## Trabitha

I think I'm still in the mentality that I will pack as though I have my truck...and then cut things out if I HAVE to hike.  LOL!  I'm not a "priss"...I've just grown accustom (like most) to some sort of protection...and ability to move.  The idea of not having a car is scary, but I think we COULD do it if we had to.  It's my son that I would worry most about.  He's still so young.  I really have to toughen that kid up!! LOL!

----------


## Ponce

Clovis? good show old chap......I have a white painters coverall and with white booties and a gas mask I think that it will do the job........I have some radiation decals for one of my vehicles and some radiating lantern mantles from long ago.

My "bug out" bag is my home plus two other places up in the hill with everything that I might need, winter or summer, for at least two months.

----------


## Rick

> I have a white painters coverall and with white booties and a gas mask I think that it will do the job


Uh....do the job for what? And what are you going to do with the decals? And what, pray tell, is a radiating mantel lantern?

----------


## Ponce

Rick, in the old days the mantles used to have some kind of radiations material in them and I was able to find 10 of them........simply put them inside of a box and with my food meter (ultra sencitive) go over the box and the sound should scare a few people.

The radiation decals for the outside of my SUV so that to many people would want to get to close to me ............. I always have a plan behind the plan behind the plan and this plan is my third plan to try and get somewhere where I can get transport out of the country and to my farm in Argentina.

----------


## crashdive123

Do you have any kind of reference or information on those mantles.  I've looked and couldn't find anything.

----------


## Rick

Okay. I found it. I think he's a bit wacky to think 1) anyone is going to be looking for his cache with a Geiger counter and 2) it would register in scary amounts if they did. He's a bit out in left field for me. 

http://www.orau.org/ptp/collection/c...cts/mantle.htm

----------


## Stony

to answer the original Q:
I (we) don't have a BOB.
no need for it, enough time to gather things.

----------


## Ken

> to answer the original Q:
> I (we) don't have a BOB.
> no need for it, enough time to gather things.


Another wise and intelligent observation from Stony.  :Innocent:

----------


## Tripwire

Ive spent weeks and months in the jungle & bush, living off the land. 
Im going where no one will find me. 
I can hunt, fish, and live a guerrilla exsistance until its safe to come back in.
What My BOB carries will keep me going for months. 

I have the same gear I used decades ago, so Im used to it.

----------


## FVR

No bug out bag for me, why?  Don't plan to bug out.  With a wife and two younguns, the bob would be a fully stocked motorhome with a trailer aka second home.

Think I will stay put.

----------


## xj2000

I have 2 bags set up. One is my survival bag which carries this:

2mre's ---------------------------------------gotta eat
big bag of trail mix----------------------------  "       "
waterproof bags -----need to bury, or keep something fresh
Multi-tool --------------for whatever
first aid kit --------------------------------duh
2 pairs of gloves -----might get cold, or for work purposes
bunch of hand warmers -------might get cold
300ft of parachord ------------use for building shelters
folding shovel --------------dig a disposal and fire pit
hand saw ---------cutting limbs for fire or shelter
flashlight w/spare batteries -----------it gets dark
matches ------------------------gotta light a fire
lighters ----------------------back-up fire starter
magnesium stick ----------------another back-up
fire starter sticks ----------in case its wet out, these will burn for a while
2 skinning knives -----------for killed game
2 folding knives ------------for whatever 
2 water bottles ------------for water
hatchet ---------------------chopping up logs
small pistol and ammo --------------protection/hunting
and my sleeping bag gets strapped to the back of it with some really heavy duty zip ties

Everything in my pack i've used, and based on a little camping and survival exercising, i've come up with uses for them.

My other bag I call my S.H.T.F. (sh*t hits the fan)bag. I'm still working on it, but it contains:

3 fully loaded AR .223 mags --------------------for the zombies
2 empty AR mags------------------------------- "    "      "
3 boxes of .223 --------------------------------- "    "      "
6 fully loaded Glock .40 mags -------------------- "    "      "
3 radios -------------------------------------for me and my partners
extra batteries for radios --------------------duh
1 mre --------------------------------------gotta eat
holster for a glock ---------------------------for the glock
1 folding knife -------------------------------for the zombies
....more yet to get packed...

----------


## Nath1985

> so i'm gonna play devils advocate here
> one tell me whats in your bob 
> also justify to me why its there
> my question to you is ----what did you put in your bug out bag that makes you so confident that you'll do better than the unprepared masses around you?
> 
> i want you to justify everything in your bag......


Just having the knowldge if anything actuley happend from floods (which we get here a lot), to food shortages, to full out war, I am at least a little prepared. I have a bag with three days worth of essentials, and army surplus gear. 

I admit, owning a BOB has possibly made me more paranoid about disasters  :Shifty: , but to be honist noone really thinks a disaster will happen to them until it does. so Id rather have one and not need it, than need one and not have it.

That said, everything in my bag should equip me with basic essentials, be able to attract help if needed, treat any basic wounds or accidents for myself and family, and have three days worth of food and water inside.

I basiclly want to be able to be self sufficant in a disaster for a short period, three days worth of supplys because thats how long its "supposed" to take to set up rescue operations following a disaster.

----------


## Badawg

> Just having the knowldge if anything actuley happend from floods (which we get here a lot), to food shortages, to full out war, I am at least a little prepared. I have a bag with three days worth of essentials, and army surplus gear. 
> 
> SNIP SNIP
> 
> I basiclly want to be able to be self sufficant in a disaster for a short period, three days worth of supplys because thats how long its "supposed" to take to set up rescue operations following a disaster.


3 days is not really enough... Ask Katrina folks, ask the Haitians. 

If it's really bad you can expect a week for someone to help out, if then...

I plan on bugging in, and have planned accordingly. Have seeral hundred gallons of water and 3 month supply of long-life food plus stored stove fuel and many other items at home. The long life stuff is not stored in the house. My BOL is actually my work as it is a self sufficient mountain top. Just don't have the house there yet... When I do, it will be fully stocked over the next year.

----------


## huntermj

Ya Well,i I dont "justify" anything thing to anybody, Pee off.

----------


## Alaskan Survivalist

> Ya Well,i I dont "justify" anything thing to anybody, Piss off.


Yeah, what he said.

----------


## Rick

I hope you're not gettin' torqued over a 3 month old post.  :Blushing:

----------


## Alaskan Survivalist

> I hope you're not gettin' torqued over a 3 month old post.


Nope, just never cared to post this thread for the reason stated. Just letting him know I shared his sentiment.

----------


## Alaskan Survivalist

I liked the first part of the OP that said to justify your kit until it got to the “to me” part. Upon reflection have decided to give the benefit of doubt and just consider it a poor choice of words or maybe just a cultural difference. 


I think the most immediate threats will be other people and the elements. My idea is to look like a normal person not attracting attention to myself and then disappear into the woods. Many people carry small back packs so I limit what I carry to fit into one of them. Walking around in camo might draw attention so I try to just buy earth toned clothing and keep the following camo gear in a small pack.  

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

Booney hat. It rolls up small, keeps rain and sun off my face and will help hide me.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

I was told hands should be camouflaged because movement makes them stand out more giving position away so I have gloves. A scarf hides face and neck and helps breathing in smoke. A mosquito net keeps the bugs off and hides face. Army poncho keeps the rain off and makes a handy shelter that’s hard to see. O.D. green Para-cord helps camp to blend into scenery also. 

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

I also keep a small piece of foam to have a dry warm place to sit and a camouflaged hammock to keep me off the ground. Neither would be easily seen.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

I should mention that ponchos are very versatile for shelters and can even be set up free standing. A single hiking pole makes a nice lean-to to reflect heat. You could just use a stick.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

With a couple of saplings you can turn a poncho into a small dome tent.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

Even if you want to build a debris hut throwing a poncho over the top of it will make it a lot dryer. 

I use a Swiss Army stove for cooking. A handful of wood is all it needs so it is very easy to carry a pocketful dry wood if going into treeless or wet environment. Easier than building fire in the snow. It also has a water bottle inside it.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

Food gathering is another challenge. My wife is a good forager but for myself I have a small book with just Alaska’s edible plants (lots of pictures). Many of the plants need to be used at certain times an sometimes just parts of the plants that I just don’t seem to be able to remember so I just carry the book. Maintaining fishing nets was one of my chores as a boy and know dozens of ways to use them. As a kid I used to make them to catch animals for pets so they are not just for fish. Just another odd thing I do so that’s why I don’t carry snares. There is nothing I can’t catch in a net. 

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

This pack weighs 6 pounds but I have a empty compartment reserved for a survival gun or more ammo for a larger weapon I may be carrying. I don’t keep gun in pack because I feel that these days responsible gun owners should keep guns secured in a safe to keep them out of the hands of criminals. My choice for this pack is a Ruger Single Six that has an extra cylinder to convert it from 22 LR to 22 Magnum. Both calibers are light weight but with case and ammo it raises the overall weight of pack to 10 pounds.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

I should probably mention a 22 can not stand alone in Alaska. It is strictly for hunting and you should have a defensive weapon. More important to me than even a survival kit is my 44 that is never far away from me. It will be on my hip even if I am standing there naked and for long term survival one bullet from a 44 will put more meat on the table than a thousand 22 caliber bullets. It is kind of like the net thing in that it requires some skill but with 9 ½ inch barrel and scope is a capable hunting tool. 42 rounds in gun and speed loaders are worn on belt that and box of 50 could easily provide for me the rest of my days. 

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

Back to the survival kit, I carry some tools. A big knife that can also be used as a chopping tool and silent weapon. A small saw that I use mainly as bone saw and shaping wood like cutting notch for fire drill, etc. A pocket shovel, compass, small multi tool, Swiss Army fishermen knife, Mini Mag light and some kind of tie thing I picked up that cinches rope and saves having to tie knots or cut to be able to get more use out of Para-cord.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

I use carabineers and S-bineers  to be able to hang tools on belt or outside of pack. Ordinarily I keep them in pack but when in use I want them handy and some times I will just fasten them together so they will rattle in bear country. Unnatural sounds will make everything aware of your presence and there are times you want that. It also helps to keep them from getting lost when you can hang them as opposed to just laying them down somewhere.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

As a brief justification of tools. Being able to shape wood into fire drill.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

Starting a fire in Alaska’s wet cold environment is not the same as other places. About August it starts and raining until it starts snowing and then all the wet wood freezes and gets covered with frost. I’m not the expert that knows a dozen different ways to build a fire but I know one that always works. I saw off a small section of a branch and split it to get to the dry wood inside. If needed I can split it down to tooth pick size. As a Boy Scout one of the fundamentals I was taught was to build a fire with one match. I still do.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

Everything I carry needs to be “justified” “to me” and earn it’s place in my pack. For some a shovel may be for just digging holes or leveling ground. I also use mine to pack mud in stone and logs to build raised fire pits and seal logs. I also use it to provide food. You heard me right, food. I test my survival gear and went to the beach to see how many clams I could dig up with a small pack shovel. After a couple of hours on a not particularly low tide I was able to dig up these clams. An easy meal.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

I have picked crabs out of tidal pools and found thin spots in creeks to kick salmon out with my feet but I like having options and a varied diet that a few tools can provide. 

I carry a few other odds and ends. A Bic lighter will last a long time if used to just light a thin piece of wood then you use it to start fire. Map, Mosquito repellant and toilet paper are self explanatory. Monocular used to spot game and find easier path through rough terrain. Small compass is handy and clips on with carabineer built into it and a small magnifying glass folds out and will build fires on hot days saving butane.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

This kit is just the first progression in a series of kits to go all the way up to two sleds that is all me and my wife can drag. But even this is a progression to what I can carry by boat and ATV but even there my approach is different from most and don’t carry the stuff specified on most lists. 

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

We each have to make our own choices and there is a lot of expert opinion on survival that may conflict with the way I do things but one phase comes to mind when as I hear some of the online debates no matter how witty the comments, “He who laughs last, laughs best”.

----------


## hunter63

AS, very well done, thanks, seem you got it pretty well covered.

----------


## huntermj

Thank you sir.

----------


## Rick

Well, another fine post and some rep your way. I had really never considered the poncho as a tent using the saplings. That's pretty ingenious. Opens some doors I hadn't considered. 

On the carabiners, the next time you are in Anchorage, stop by the Ace Hardware store and walk back to the section with chains. You'll find dozens of heavy duty caribeners there for far less than commercial climbing caribeners and rated for more weight.

----------


## Alaskan Survivalist

Thanks guys, I like ACE and we used to have one in Palmer. I like the one in Anchorage and it's on my way out of town but it's too late for me. I have just about everything already and seldom go to stores. I saw a lot of this economy coming a few years ago, paid off debt and purchased all I thought I would need before inflation comes. I have just turned the corner where all my money is no longer going to preps. I feel Ive prepared beyond any rational thinking and trying to return to a normal life pretending nothings wrong and going about my life without a care in the world only prepared if things go bad. There has been threads about keeping preping in perspective but I have obsessive traits that find me over the top all the time. I have learned that if I focus all my time, my thought, my money, my effort on one thing I get it done. I have mentioned before that what really matters is getting the job done.

----------


## hunter63

AS, I tried to give you some rep as well, but it says I gotta spread it around.

Pulling everything out, taking the pics and posting can be a long process, especially putting / or trying to put everything back, (why doesn't all this stuff fit?, did before?)

Thanks to all, that do go thru the process for the benefit of everyone, and has been brought up, "if there ain't no pic's, it didn't happen".

Does give you an excuse to drag everything out, re-supply, re-evaluate, re-pack, something that should be done anyway, (I try to do it spring/fall, sorta with setting the clocks)
Again thanks for your efforts.......................

----------

